# Interesting question about wedding rings...



## Wildflower3 (Nov 20, 2011)

Tell me this. H was going to take the kids for NYE weekend and told me I should go out with one of my girlfriends in DC and just relax and have fun. He's very concerned with the extra responsibility of the house, kids, etc by myself. So, I agreed. Anyway, told him I was going to stay at her condo in DC and we were going to go out for dinner and drinks. He was happy with that. Later on that evening when we were talking, he asked if I was going to wear my wedding ring. I was totally hurt and confused because I THOUGHT we agreed we were both committed to working things out. Then he said he didn't think I was going to go out and try to find a new man or "get lucky" that night, but that he just wanted to know if I wanted to see what it was like to get hit on. He heard me talking about getting "all dolled up" to go out and didn't know what us girls do when we get all dolled up to go out. I said absolutely NOT, I would NOT take my rings off. Anyway, rings don't stop guys from hitting on women. I told him that it's been a long time since I've been out (we haven't gone out like that in years together) and I wanted to dress up and feel good about myself. Then he back pedaled and said it wasn't his business anyway. I said, yes, it absolutely was his business because as far as I'm concerned, we are trying to work things out and we are STILL MARRIED. 

WHAT WAS THAT? Asking me all of a sudden if I was going to wear my ring? He was the one who said he didn't have feelings for me. Why would that bother him even if I did. Regardless, it kind of made me frustrated because we both agreed to work on this. 

No questions have been raised about whether or not we will keep our rings on during our separation. That was weeks ago. We both still have them on. Any takes on this?


----------



## tacoma (May 1, 2011)

You're separated, your marriage is in trouble, he's feeling insecure.

I wouldn't make too much out of it.
As confused as you are about what's going on he's just as confused.

He was probably just looking for a little support in his insecurity
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

